

HTC one review - msh
http://www.theverge.com/2013/3/11/4086390/htc-one-review

======
PankajGhosh
It is astonishing how oblivious HTC is to the fact that battery life is
crucial part of a smartphone experience. I own HTC Rezound and it has so
agonizing battery life that it overshadows otherwise a finely packaged phone.

~~~
msh
yes, how hard can it be to do a proper battery, look at the xperia z.

